# Unrecognizable



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

Has a singer's voice ever changed so quickly in a few years that you can barely recognize them? 

I'm listening to the 1955 Don Giovanni with Fernando Corena as Leporello and then I listened to the 1959 with Leinsdorf for comparison. Corena sounds really different! Maybe it was because of the conductor, but he sounds like a different man, for the worse too, I was shocked. Am I the only one? 

Another example of extreme vocal decline is the case of George London - his Amfortas in 1951 and 1962, a 11 year difference yes, was really different.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

No, voices really do change. Maria Callas is the prime example.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Anna Moffo recordings from the 70s are another sad testament to a fairly rapid and severe vocal decline. Her eponymous Italian show from the 60s shows a fatigued voice but one recognizably her own. But just a few years later ...


----------

